# withdraw visa application



## jnsgirls (Jan 29, 2015)

hi,

has anyone ever withdrawn a visa application?

I had to withdraw my visa application as my other visa is about to be granted.
I sent an email to the processing office and I uploaded the form 1446 to my online application.

Do you get a confirmation that the visa is not being processed anymore? My other visa can't be granted unless they stop processing my tourist visa. 

Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Why do you want to cancel a visa just because another visa is about to be granted? Your new visa will automatically supercede your old visa.


----------



## jnsgirls (Jan 29, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Why do you want to cancel a visa just because another visa is about to be granted? Your new visa will automatically supercede your old visa.


I'm offshore so don't hold a visa.

The visa I want to withdraw is a tourist visa.

My case officer is about to grant my PMV and she is scared that if she grant my PMV and then days later the tourist visa is granted it will supersede my PMV


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

So you wish to withdraw an application .. just write to the the centre where you application is being processed and tell them you wish to withdraw the application. The request has to be in writing.

If you have an email address for your case officer of team then email the signed request.

The request should be a written signed document, so prepare the document then scan it into your computer before emailing.


----------



## ecvisas (Oct 4, 2016)

Good day 
how long does this take. I am in same boat and have less than 36 hours to submit a new application to be in line with processing time for next application. Applied for a family sponsor visa and the documents they requested I cannot get for another 2months and I am traveling on the 7th of November so need to submit normal tourist application subclass 600


----------

